# M hens wont come inside



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

I got rid of an aggressive rooster and now my hens won't come inside. Some will sometimes, other times no one will come in. I recently got a little silkie rooster and he comes inside at night but not the hens. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are they penned up or free range?


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Mostly penned. Occasionally they are free to roam the yard but they find their way back into the pen, but not the coop.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I woudl keep them in the coop for a couple days. Something scared them to make them not want to go in there. By keeping them in a couple days they will learn its their safe place again.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with Apyl 100%.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with keeping them in the coop also (but)

(It) Might also be a good time the give the coop a good look over ... they is a reason...

Best of luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. There is a reason.


----------

